# Penile Biopsy



## nkorab (Jul 11, 2013)

We have a patient that had a penile biopsy.  However, after the tissue was removed the area continued to bleed, so that the Dr used a bovie cautery and 2 sutures of 4.0 vicryl along with neosporin  ointment & dressing.  My question is : Can we blll for the cauterization and sutures in addition to the biopsy?  or is it included in the procedure?  How can I find out?
Thanks
Nancy


----------

